
You Can Trademark Whatever Words You Want Now - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-24/supreme-court-vulgar-trademark-case-is-absolute-on-free-speech
======
bediger4000
This seems correctly decided to me, given the absolute gun ownership rights
conferred by the 2nd Amendment, which is decidedly more vaguely worded than
the 1st Amendment. Consistency is important.

------
anigbrowl
Fuck yeah (tm)

